# Why don’t Walmart or Petsmart customers tip?



## ColonyMark

I stopped doing Walmart orders a long time ago. I accepted a Petsmart order tonight but silly me didn’t notice that I was picking up two orders until after I got inside, so I went ahead and took them both. Neither customer tipped. Just to be a smart ass after driving out the second order I sent a text That said thank you!!! Have a great night!!! Seriously, have a great night


----------



## MontcoUberDriver




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

A walmart customer tipping?


What are you smoking, seriously... because i'm really concerned if you think you stand a chance at getting tipped on a Walmart delivery order.


----------



## kingcorey321

I know of a driver that did a pet smart order from door dash,
It had 3 orders attached to it .
So the first two tipped 2 or 3 bucks . That driver was very thankful .
The third had zero tip. That driver was pissed off . Like a hungry bear getting his fish stolen by a eagle !
The driver started the timer . Waited the 5 called the diner for the order. The driver hung up.
The driver then took the items back to pet smart . After telling support the diner answered the phone with a attitude.
DD said take the items back to petsmart and paid the driver 5 dollars .
The driver said great and did this .
Well corona pet smart does not accept returns for DD or have a way to refund the diner.
The driver was now smiling . he kept the 50 pounds of dog food and the toys.
After a hard days work he awarded his furry friends with a bunch of new toys and treats .
There is a happy ending to no tippers . 
For the non tipping jerk no food and you still have to pay the 75 dollar petsmart bill .


----------



## ColonyMark

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A walmart customer tipping?
> 
> What are you smoking, seriously... because i'm really concerned if you think you stand a chance at getting tipped on a Walmart delivery order.


I know. That's why I asked why don't they tip



kingcorey321 said:


> I know of a driver that did a pet smart order from door dash,
> It had 3 orders attached to it .
> So the first two tipped 2 or 3 bucks . That driver was very thankful .
> The third had zero tip. That driver was pissed off . Like a hungry bear getting his fish stolen by a eagle !
> The driver started the timer . Waited the 5 called the diner for the order. The driver hung up.
> The driver then took the items back to pet smart . After telling support the diner answered the phone with a attitude.
> DD said take the items back to petsmart and paid the driver 5 dollars .
> The driver said great and did this .
> Well corona pet smart does not accept returns for DD or have a way to refund the diner.
> The driver was now smiling . he kept the 50 pounds of dog food and the toys.
> After a hard days work he awarded his furry friends with a bunch of new toys and treats .
> There is a happy ending to no tippers .
> For the non tipping jerk no food and you still have to pay the 75 dollar petsmart bill .


Wow!


----------



## MissAnne

These kind of pick ups are set up by Walmart and Petsmart, not the customer. The customer does not know which delivery service is bringing their items. Walmart and Petsmart can’t tip, you had just have to pray that the customer does. They have up to 30 days to put a tip on their delivery.


----------



## Seamus




----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

I drove a taxi friday...

I got tipped on a walmart pickup with groceries.

Meter was $4.80 and they handed me a $5.00 and said "keep the change"










20 GD cents...

yeah thanks for the generous tip you cheap cheap mofos. Why can't you save $5.00 tip for your cab driver and eat $5.00 less in potato cheaps you GD cheap fatass.


----------



## ColonyMark

MissAnne said:


> These kind of pick ups are set up by Walmart and Petsmart, not the customer. The customer does not know which delivery service is bringing their items. Walmart and Petsmart can't tip, you had just have to pray that the customer does. They have up to 30 days to put a tip on their delivery.


Cool! Maybe I'll get a $3 tip in 30 days. &#128514;


----------



## polik

MissAnne said:


> The customer does not know which delivery service is bringing their items.


Yeap. They think it is Walmart's driver or one of the postal services.


----------



## Teksaz

It usually takes me less than 30 seconds to say phvck you Walmart, Petsmart, and to Doordash. Who's waiting 30 days in hopes they get a tip on a $3.00 dollar order lol


----------



## Alltel77

You think that's bad wait until you get a Goodwill order , 10-15 orders for $20 spending 3 hours making multiple deliveries. Auto-decline.


----------



## SHalester

MissAnne said:


> The customer does not know which delivery service is bringing their items.


dat true. PetCo is the same way. I had no idea which gig was bringing my order; I had no way to switch to regular delivery (I didn't need it same day); did have a tip field and I tipped not even knowing gig/driver anything. Oh well.


----------



## Amos69

LOLZ


----------



## Mota-Driven

This isn’t directed at anybody in particular, but I genuinely feel bad for drivers who take Walmart orders. I mean, to haul 70+ items for $6/7 dollars without a tip? That’s completely asinine on every level possible. I don’t know if it’s just desperation or what, but there are so many other ways to be productive to make money efficiently by not hauling somebody’s 24 pack of water up three flights of apartment stairs.


----------



## DJJoeyZ

Some places advertise “free delivery” to attract more customers, so customers assume “free delivery “ means they don’t have pay anything extra. And it’s not like the customers are ordering through the DD app, so the chance of tipping goes way down real fast.
Walmart, PetSmart, and any pharmacies get a instant decline from me.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

kingcorey321 said:


> Like a hungry bear getting his fish stolen by a eagle !


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128040;&#128031;&#128038;



kingcorey321 said:


> Well corona pet smart does not accept returns for DD or have a way to refund the diner.
> The driver was now smiling . he kept the 50 pounds of dog food and the toys.


This driver is a hero to all of us!
What the hell is wring with people theze days? Tip your driver/delivery person. It's that simple. F all these cheap MOFOs and thank you to rebel drivers!


----------



## Demon

ColonyMark said:


> I know. That's why I asked why don't they tip
> 
> 
> Wow!


The better question is why would they tip?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Demon said:


> The better question is why would they tip?


Really? Why would they tip? How in the hell, is that a better question?


----------



## Uberdriver2710

It's your punishment for taking 'ant orders'.


----------



## Demon

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Really? Why would they tip? How in the hell, is that a better question?


Do you have an answer?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Demon said:


> Do you have an answer?


&#128528;&#128528;&#128528;


----------



## Demon

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> &#128528;&#128528;&#128528;


I figured you didn't.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Demon said:


> I figured you didn't.


What you "figure" has already been established as irrelevant.


----------



## New2This

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What you "figure" has already been established as irrelevant.


You're arguing with the resident UPNet contrarian. If you say "water is wet" he will go back and forth with you saying it isn't.


----------



## Demon

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> What you "figure" has already been established as irrelevant.


Ok. You're irrelevant.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

New2This said:


> You're arguing with the resident UPNet contrarian. If you say "water is wet" he will go back and forth with you saying it isn't.


So what you're saying is "contrarian" is another way of saying "Moron?". Ok, gotcha'. Thank you



Demon said:


> Ok. You're irrelevant.


Ok. We're both irrelevant. Anything so you don't cwy wike a widdle wee baby!


----------



## Demon

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So what you're saying is "contrarian" is another way of saying "Moron?". Ok, gotcha'. Thank you
> 
> 
> Ok. We're both irrelevant. Anything so you don't cwy wike a widdle wee baby!


I'm enjoying watching you proving my point.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Demon said:


> Personal insults to avoid the topic.


Insulting, perhaps. My point was simply to speak the truth. You have a blessed day.....oh, and don't forget the kleenex! &#128514;


----------



## SHalester

DJJoeyZ said:


> so customers assume "free delivery


kinda related: if you stars to pay for a starbucks order, there is not way to tip in the app. Hum.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

SHalester said:


> kinda related: if you stars to pay for a starbucks order, there is not way to tip in the app. Hum.


Then tip in cash, genius. Duhhhh!!!!


----------



## SHalester

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Then tip in cash, genius. Duhhhh!!!!


As usual you missed the point. Too busy barking at the moon? Try reading the thread. Slower this time. You'll get it. Maybe

and cash? Really? To make yourself feel better carrying it around? Flashing it?  &#128054;


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

SHalester said:


> and cash? Really? To make yourself feel better carrying it around? Flashing it?


Perhaps, or are you just jealous because I have more than you?


----------



## SHalester

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> because I have more than you?


oh, and how would you actually know that? I know you seem to be confused on how 'search' works here, so osmosis maybe?

I mean you do RS because you NEED to, right? &#129300; -o: It's ok, we understand.

and for the record: i tip my petco orders.


----------



## NOXDriver

Why are you not happy to SERVE YOUR COMMUNITY!

I mean people get paid more in unemployment than to work.. they ain't got time to do no tipping. That's their hard earned money... oh, wait... never mind.


----------



## Floofy

Walmart offers the option to tip up front now. I honestly think all this is too complicated for customers, though. The knowledge we are supposed to have. Walmart does the shopping, DD just picks it up and delivers, but we're supposed to tip the same amount as instacart shoppers who drive to the store, go in and find each item, and then check out and bring it to us. We're supposed to tip the same based on what DD pays vs instacart.


----------



## Rickos69

Walmart - Again yesterday morning, it almost sent my acceptance rate down to 0% I refuse to do Walmart no matter what.
Petco - I did a couple of them and they are not bad. My local PETCO has shelves set up for pickup.
Both times the orders were ready and waiting. As for tipping, I didn't check, so I can't answer, but, both times they met my criteria of at least $1.5/mile, so I don't really care.
Walgreens/CVS - I have done about 10 of them. I know they tip. The other day I picked up a Plan B contraceptive from Walgreens, 2 miles, $16. Again, they must be at least $1.5/mile, and no more than 3-4 items.

If they meet my criteria, why the hell not?


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp

Floofy said:


> Walmart offers the option to tip up front now. I honestly think all this is too complicated for customers, though. The knowledge we are supposed to have. Walmart does the shopping, DD just picks it up and delivers, but we're supposed to tip the same amount as instacart shoppers who drive to the store, go in and find each item, and then check out and bring it to us. We're supposed to tip the same based on what DD pays vs instacart.


I'm confused!&#128562;


----------



## mama2bebes

I ordered something from PetSmart a couple weeks ago. PetSmart's free same day delivery, provided by DoorDash, was the cheapest option to get my items. I've never ordered from PetSmart before, and I've never ordered from Door Dash before. The delivery was perfect and I would have added a tip if there was any place for me to do so. There was never an option at all for me to add a tip. Let me know what I'm missing here.


----------



## DJJoeyZ

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Tip your driver/delivery person. It's that simple. F all these cheap MOFOs and thank you to rebel drivers!


Do you tip the Amazon delivery driver when ordering off of Amazon?


----------



## Floofy

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I'm confused!&#128562;


Used to, I ordered throught wm, we (customers) would get an email after giving a chance to tip. Had to read the email, want to tip, then follow to another screen to do it.

Now, we can tip upfront like with food. And the prompted amounts are higher.

It's complicated and unknowable for most customers that DD pays so little. We're supposed to tip you the same as an IC shopper who actually does the shopping because IC pays them more.


----------



## Diamondraider

DJJoeyZ said:


> Some places advertise "free delivery" to attract more customers, so customers assume "free delivery " means they don't have pay anything extra. And it's not like the customers are ordering through the DD app, so the chance of tipping goes way down real fast.
> Walmart, PetSmart, and any pharmacies get a instant decline from me.


Exactly. This is equivalent to Uber saying "tip included"


----------



## mama2bebes

Floofy said:


> Used to, I ordered throught wm, we (customers) would get an email after giving a chance to tip. Had to read the email, want to tip, then follow to another screen to do it.
> 
> Now, we can tip upfront like with food. And the prompted amounts are higher.
> 
> It's complicated and unknowable for most customers that DD pays so little. We're supposed to tip you the same as an IC shopper who actually does the shopping because IC pays them more.


I swear, when I ordered PetSmart a couple weeks ago, there was no where in any of the Petsmart emails to add a tip. As a driver myself, I really wanted to tip this guy and was expecting to be able to do so. When I clicked on "track delivery", it brought up a DoorDash page but still no option to add a tip. I was on a laptop, and I was just wondering if maybe that makes a difference in the ability to do so.


----------



## Los Angeles driver

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I drove a taxi friday...
> 
> I got tipped on a walmart pickup with groceries.
> 
> Meter was $4.80 and they handed me a $5.00 and said "keep the change"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 GD cents...
> 
> yeah thanks for the generous tip you cheap cheap mofos. Why can't you save $5.00 tip for your cab driver and eat $5.00 less in potato cheaps you GD cheap fatass.


Both of those dimes are pre 1965 and in very good condition. They are 90% Silver.
That means they are worth MORE than 20 GD cents.


----------



## 45821

ColonyMark said:


> I stopped doing Walmart orders a long time ago. I accepted a Petsmart order tonight but silly me didn't notice that I was picking up two orders until after I got inside, so I went ahead and took them both. Neither customer tipped. Just to be a smart ass after driving out the second order I sent a text That said thank you!!! Have a great night!!! Seriously, have a great night


Same as McDonald's people do not tip (mostly), but PF Chang people do (mostly). Pick your deliveries wisely.


----------



## Gtown Driver

Department store customers don't tip when you pick them up. They definitely not going to tip if you being Uber Albert for them.


----------



## ColonyMark

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So what you're saying is "contrarian" is another way of saying "Moron?". Ok, gotcha'. Thank you
> 
> 
> Ok. We're both irrelevant. Anything so you don't cwy wike a widdle wee baby!


We're all irrelevant if you look at the big picture


----------



## Hhensleyy

Floofy said:


> Used to, I ordered throught wm, we (customers) would get an email after giving a chance to tip. Had to read the email, want to tip, then follow to another screen to do it.
> 
> Now, we can tip upfront like with food. And the prompted amounts are higher.
> 
> It's complicated and unknowable for most customers that DD pays so little. We're supposed to tip you the same as an IC shopper who actually does the shopping because IC pays them more.





Diamondraider said:


> Exactly. This is equivalent to Uber saying "tip included"


PetSmart Customer here.. I ordered through the app for same day delivery through door dash and it did not give me an option to tip? I asked the driver when she delivered my order (I didn’t have cash to tip but I will next time I order so this doesn’t happen again) driver didn’t know how I could tip either.. I even asked for her venmo but she didn’t have one!!! Any ideas on how to add a tip for the driver? I called door dash and they said they couldn’t do it on their end!


----------



## SpinalCabbage

I have ordered stuff from Walmart expecting it to be delivered to me via FedEx and had Doordash bring it out instead. There is no way for me to tip via an app as no app was ever involved.


----------



## Uber's Guber

MissAnne said:


> They have up to 30 days to put a tip on their delivery.


30 days to tip you???
30 seconds later, they don’t even give a shit that you existed.


----------



## TobyD

I agree with Mr. Uber’s Guber.


----------



## Daisey77

I order from both Walmart and PetSmart. Walmart is through the Walmart app and does give you the option to tip. If you place a PetSmart order through the doordash app, you have the option to tip. If you order PetSmart for delivery from the PetSmart website they utilize doordash for the delivery but there is not an option to tip.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint

I have never done a Walmart or PetSmart delivery 🚚 and never will!

I do HEB deliveries for Favor and have been tipped and even did a Target one for favor and was tipped good but will not do any store deliveries for Uber or DD unless alcohol because they usually tip the best!!!


----------



## Invisible

Hhensleyy said:


> PetSmart Customer here.. I ordered through the app for same day delivery through door dash and it did not give me an option to tip? I asked the driver when she delivered my order (I didn’t have cash to tip but I will next time I order so this doesn’t happen again) driver didn’t know how I could tip either.. I even asked for her venmo but she didn’t have one!!! Any ideas on how to add a tip for the driver? I called door dash and they said they couldn’t do it on their end!


Thats nice if you to call DD to add a tip.

I wonder if in DD’s contract w companies like Walmart and Petco, there’s a stipulation about no tipping, like how Daisy pointed out no tip option if ordered from PetSmart site. If not, that’s crappy of DD not to allow in app tips for deliveries.


----------



## Daisey77

Invisible said:


> Thats nice if you to call DD to add a tip.
> 
> I wonder if in DD’s contract w companies like Walmart and Petco, there’s a stipulation about no tipping, like how Daisy pointed out no tip option if ordered from PetSmart site. If not, that’s crappy of DD not to allow in app tips for deliveries.


With PetSmart, you don't even know who they're using to deliver your order. You go to the PetSmart website and they offer delivery but they don't distinguish whether they have delivery drivers working for them or they are utilizing a third-party service. You have no idea who is responsible for the delivery until after the purchase. They almost make it sound like they deliver but then after you check out, you get confirmation of your order and then it states it'll be delivered by doordash. you have no interaction with the doordash app. you can follow the driver on the map once they pick up your order but you can't go in and edit the delivery instructions or adjust the pin or do anything like you normally can when you order directly from doordash.


----------



## guano

ColonyMark said:


> I stopped doing Walmart orders a long time ago. I accepted a Petsmart order tonight but silly me didn’t notice that I was picking up two orders until after I got inside, so I went ahead and took them both. Neither customer tipped. Just to be a smart ass after driving out the second order I sent a text That said thank you!!! Have a great night!!! Seriously, have a great night


I could only answer to your question if i was stupid enough to pick up any of those orders...


----------



## jaxbeachrides

Walmart grocery orders usually do tip $5-10, even in bad neighborhoods, not always but most days. Express orders do not tip at all.


----------



## Jamekait

jaxbeachrides said:


> Walmart grocery orders usually do tip $5-10, even in bad neighborhoods, not always but most days. Express orders do not tip at all.


I noticed that the .com orders and grocery express orders do NOT tip. The regular grocery orders usually do, but it comes the next day. I like doing the grocery orders because you can make 15 to 20 on one order with tip. The others are no more than 10 unless you pick up 4 at a time like I did today


----------



## SpinalCabbage

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I drove a taxi friday...
> 
> I got tipped on a walmart pickup with groceries.
> 
> Meter was $4.80 and they handed me a $5.00 and said "keep the change"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 GD cents...
> 
> yeah thanks for the generous tip you cheap cheap mofos. Why can't you save $5.00 tip for your cab driver and eat $5.00 less in potato cheaps you GD cheap fatass.


Uh... not those two particular dimes, right? Because those two dimes are worth more than twenty cents.


----------



## Rickos69

I absolutely refuse to do Walmart.
I have done quite a few PetSmart, as well as autoparts.
I don't know if they tip, or how much if they do.
I do know that in order for me to have done them, they were worth my time and mileage.
Therefore, I don't give a flying leap where the money is coming from as long as the total is good.
I don't even check if and how much someone tipped unless I think it was above and beyond, out of curiosity.
And just for the record, the last time I did DD, was a couple weeks ago, and my acceptance was at 1%.
I do not accept trash orders.


----------



## MissAnne

ColonyMark said:


> I stopped doing Walmart orders a long time ago. I accepted a Petsmart order tonight but silly me didn’t notice that I was picking up two orders until after I got inside, so I went ahead and took them both. Neither customer tipped. Just to be a smart ass after driving out the second order I sent a text That said thank you!!! Have a great night!!! Seriously, have a great night


Hey, just by the way, thought I would let you know that customers using Walmart, Petco, and Petsmart CAN NOW tip their delivery drivers ahead of time. Still shitty deliveries but at least now they have the opportunity to tip, and they know who’s delivering their order. But I still send them a text, stating “hi this is DoorDash I have your order from such and such, I am on my way to your location”. That way they know exactly who’s delivering their package or order


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

You guys had any grocery pharmacy pings? Do those tip? I instinctively declined.


----------



## SHalester

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Why can't you save $5.00 tip for your cab driver


tip 100%? are you worth that? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Ms. Mercenary

Walmart. 72 items. $7.75.

Sexy! 😬


----------

